# I was here. I existed. Pictures of Goldens at Rainbow Bridge



## Allan's Girl

What a gorgeous boy. It's hurts so much to remember, but we never want to forget!


----------



## mudEpawz

beautiful words. beautiful pictures.


----------



## Takasnooze

God bless Buddy.....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Buddy will always live in your heart. Such a handsome boy. :smooch:


----------



## 2golddogs

Simply gorgeous. Buddy will always live in your heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the pictures of your beautiful Buddy. Looking at them and remembering those special times, I know is bittersweet. They make you smile while at the same time your heartaches. 

I'm where you're at, we lost our boy in Feb. of this year. Each day gets a little easier, but we will forever miss him, I still tear up when I think about him or look at his pictures. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a beautiful, beautiful boy.:smooch:
Hold Buddy close in your heart and mind. He is always with you and I so wish he was still here in person for you.

It might help you to do something in his memory. Help another dog in need. I've sent money to help dogs find new homes and also have helped out people while knowing in my heart it was because Copper taught me to love everyone.

I always went and got another golden friend from the shelter or from a bad situation and it helped me know one's death opened the door for another one's life. I didn't do that after losing Copper since my husband didn't want another dog. Little mama Emily brought me her pups to help me heal I think. Two pups went to good homes and she and Tucker stayed with us.

Big hugs to you. It sure isn't easy to let them go.


----------



## goldensmum

Such beautiful pictures of your beautiful boy. 


"WHAT MOVES THROUGH US IS A SILENCE, A QUIET SADNESS, A LONGING FOR ONE MORE DAY, ONE MORE WORD, ONE MORE TOUCH

WE MAY NOT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU LEFT THIS EARTH SO SOON, OR WHY YOU LEFT BEFORE WE WERE READY TO SAY GOODBYE, BUT LITTLE BY LITTLE, WE BEGIN TO REMEMBER NOT JUST THAT YOU DIED, BUT THAT YOU LIVED. AND THAT YOUR LIFE GAVE US MORE MEMORIES TOO BEAUTIFUL TO FORGET"

Buddy will always be with you


----------



## PrincessDi

What beautiful pictures of your Buddy! I can feel his heart in your pictures, particularly the first one. I'm so sorry, I feel your pain. I know that your Buddy is SO proud of his Mom and the way that you reach out to help others in spite of your deep loss.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Buddy's Mom

Thank you so much for posting pictures of your handsome boy. As others have written much better than I ever could, your Buddy will always be with you. Our memories keep them close. Your words touched my heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your nice words. Please feel free to post pictures of your goldens at Bridge here, I would be honored to see them next to my Buddy.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Buddy's Mom

Buddy was a beautiful, soulful, Golden boy.

This saying you posted, choked me up!

"And if these pictures have anything important to say to future generations, it's this: I was here. I existed. I was young, I was happy, and someone cared enough about me in this world to take my picture." - Anonymous 

Please everyone post pics of your Rainbow Bridge babies, here!!

Here is my favorite pic of my Bridge Boy, Snobear, Samoyed, 10 years old and his devoted companion Smooch, Golden Retriever Female, 11.5 years old, at the Rainbow Bridge together.


----------



## Megora

If it helps at all... my family believes that when a dog dies, he stays close by that family who loves him still and remembers him every day. And you will always see bits and pieces of that dog in the dogs who come into your life afterwards.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love seeing photos of Buddy. He was so loved and cherished. I know the holidays will be emotionally difficult for you without his physical presence, but the others have posted, he will be with you, in your heart and he will never leave.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Beautiful.... I saw a pet urn while out shopping over the weekend that had me break down in tears.... It was an Ivory looking urn, with a slot for a photo, and it was inscribed " Thanks For Everything, I had a GREAT time"..... Still makes me cry thinking about it. If not for Frazier's already existing urn that has his picture embossed on it, I would have snatched it up. sooo pretty. Good Bless your Buddy Boy, and I am sure he is in GREAT Company with all of our babies.


----------



## maggie1951

coppers-mom said:


> What a beautiful, beautiful boy.:smooch:
> Hold Buddy close in your heart and mind. He is always with you and I so wish he was still here in person for you.
> 
> It might help you to do something in his memory. Help another dog in need. I've sent money to help dogs find new homes and also have helped out people while knowing in my heart it was because Copper taught me to love everyone.
> 
> I always went and got another golden friend from the shelter or from a bad situation and it helped me know one's death opened the door for another one's life. I didn't do that after losing Copper since my husband didn't want another dog. Little mama Emily brought me her pups to help me heal I think. Two pups went to good homes and she and Tucker stayed with us.
> 
> Big hugs to you. It sure isn't easy to let them go.


 
It hurts so much they leave a very big hole in your heart.
But what has kept me going like Teresa i take on another rescue and i feel that i am helping other poor dogs that need a 2nd 3rd or 4th chance in life.
Like Teresa my husband didn't want another dog as we already had 2 but along came Blarney and my husband loves him to bits


----------



## gold4me

Oh my gosh his face his incredible. His smile is golden. What a blessing he was for you and your family.


----------



## maggie1951

I know how much you are missing Buddy 


DEDICATED TO ANYONE WHO'S LOST A BELOVED PET ♥ I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea. ... You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me. I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. I walked with you towards the house as you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said, "It's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. It's possible for me to be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled; I think you knew. In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.


----------



## mybuddy

Love him

Love you

((((((((HUG)))))))


----------



## PrincessDi

It is such a hard time for so many people. There are so many memories of Di and Golda at Christmas. Although they are beautiful memorie, it still hurts.


----------



## patrice

Buddy's mom,


Your Buddy is amazing. Soft gentle heart, yes, you can tell for sure. I am so sorry that you lost him. I truly understand your pain. We are grieving together--slowly time will help us hurt less. Isn't Buddy a great name? Just like a best friend.


----------



## Karen519

*Patrice*

Patrice

I have ALWAYS loved the name Buddy and still do.


----------



## Megora

Just wanted to say I looked at this pic and looked again...

Our Charmy was a bit more reddish (he came from a long line of copper bottoms) and he had more curls, but he had a very similar head/nose.


----------



## Debles

Oh, I know so how you are feeling. Missing them so much. Buddy was so darling. I love the poem about them still being with us. I think of Selka like that all the time. You know he wants you to be happy. Prayers for you this Christmas.
Selka


----------



## Deber

The words, the poem, just broke my heart, but it mended with memories of our Bridge boys and reading all the posts. Buddy was such a handsome boy and as the poem says, he is with you forever. We all hold hand through this because each has walked this path before. May your time at the Bridge be filled with play and greeting all our other Bridge kids. You are loved.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Imagine big green field with soft grass and lake in the middle of the field, filled with crystal clear water. Above is the blue sky with the rainbow. On the field hundreds of beautiful goldens, young and happy playing, running, rolling, chasing balls; their soft, silky fur trembling in the breeze. And our friends are there among them, waiting for us to join them. 
You can choose to believe.
*"You may say, I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one"*

Thank you all for your kind words, they mean world to me.
Karen519, PrincessDi, Debles thank you for posting the pictures of your beautiful babies, Buddy's new friends.
Tuckers Mom, what you quoted there, just broke my heart.
Maggie1951 thank you for the poem, I've read it before, every time with tears in my eyes.

Please, keep posting pictures of your best friends at Bridge.


----------



## patrice

*Me and my Buddy*

A post I found on this forum has helped me:
For me, the most successful part of coping with the loss of a dog has been remembering that everything I grieve for is just the other side of the joy I felt in knowing him. So I look for that joy in the grief, and instead of freezing me in the past, that joy lifts me up in the present. 

For example, if I see or feel something that reminds me of my dog Gus (who died in December of '08), I smile and remember the joy he brought me. If we walk a trail that Gus loved, I don't focus on the fact that he's not there and pity that fact. Instead, I try to walk it like Gus walked it, with appreciation and enthusiasm. It's like he's not really gone if I honor what he taught me.

Sure, I miss him, and I wish I could have him on the couch next to me just one more evening, but instead of crying over the fact that I can't have him, I get a little misty and feel grateful that I had him all those nights when I lived by myself. I'm honored to have known such a good soul, so it seems ungrateful to begrudge the fact that I didn't have him as long as I wanted to.

Grief can slow life down and mire you in place, but that's not the kind of grief that I feel honors my Golden Retriever. Instead of sitting frozen in the grief of missing my dog, I go out and look for him in all the places he loved or in the lessons he taught me.

For that reason, I love the very end of Walt Whitman's "Song of Myself."
Quote:
I bequeath myself to the dirt to grow from the grass I love,
If you want me again look for me under your boot-soles.

You will hardly know who I am or what I mean,
But I shall be good health to you nevertheless,
And filter and fibre your blood.

Failing to fetch me at first keep encouraged,
Missing me one place search another,
I stop somewhere waiting for you. 

For me, Gus is out of sight around the next bend of the trail. I sure as heck won't find him if I sit where I am and weep, but I do find him in the place where the light hits the trail in a dim wood, or in the air above the water that he loved to sail through, or sometimes, when the sun gets in my eyes, I can almost see him, gold in the glare.


----------



## patrice

Sorry, the quote took the whole space. So, the photo is of me and my beloved Buddy. He waits for me on the trail............I just know it!


----------



## 2tired

*missing my boy*

I still find it hard to believe he's gone...

Casey *loved* playing ball.

edited to add: forgot the photo...its in the next post:doh:


----------



## 2tired

forgot the photo:doh:

Casey and his beloved ball.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

http://


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I hit submit too fast. This is our sweet Lillie girl. We lost her unexpectedly January 1st of this year.

I'm kind of upset. Been looking at pictures. I'm sure you know how it is and will understand.

I'll try to get it together & post a picture of Jake (the snake).


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

http://

This is Jake the snake. We lost him November 23rd of last year. He loved his rope ball, the snow, us & so many other things. I really can't say more right now, I miss them both so very much!

You are all amazing here, I thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It was SM's (Claire's Friend) post today about JOY that made me go back to this thread...
Miss you my Buddy, forever and ever!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I have some very important pics I would like to add here, those of my hospice dogs. These dogs were dumped because their owners didn't want to deal with their problems. We took them in and loved them like they were our own. We did everything we could medically and then when there was no hope and the pain and suffering was just around the corner, we gave them back to God. These dogs were here, they did exist and while they were with us, they mattered. They all left with beautiful new collars and a name tag that said "I belong to Susan Marie"...They all deserved so much more.
The first picture is of Claire, I don't have an actual picture of her on my computer, but her likeness is the logo for all of the Claire's Friends Golden Retriever Rescue stuff. This is JOY modeling a shirt with Claire's face on it.We had Claire for 10 months. For some reason this picture shows up last.
The next dog is Poppy, I rescued her 3 weeks after sending my beautiful
Bae Lee girl back to God. The vets wanted to put her to sleep as soon as we found out she had cancer, but I said no, I wanted all the time I could get to prove to her that someone loved her. We lost her 3 months later.
Next is Fiona, I don't dare post "before pics", they would make you vomit. Her favorite thing was doing the Golden roll on the lawn. Fiona had 14 months with us.
Maggie is next. She came to us at 14 years old. Her owner boarded her at the vet and then never came back to get her. We gave her 8 more months.

Last is dear sweet Abby, who had a basket ball sized lump on her side when we got her. She had to be a "Pup Tent" for Halloween because no costumes would fit over her lump.We had her 4 months.
I will never forgive the people who owned these girls and abandoned them in their time of need.
Please help me in remembering them....
Thanks.


----------



## PrincessDi

SM-All of these goldies, did get to know LOVE! Thanks so much for giving them love and taking care of them. It is so sad that these beautiful goldens were basically thrown away.


----------



## Doug

Thank you for bringing this post back. There are many powerful messages in this thread that we all need to be reminded of Thank you for all of your amazing quotes.

Oh what a joyful and special reunion it will be when we get to heaven, especially for you Claire's Friend :')


----------



## Bob Dylan

It is amazing what people toss aside like trash and yet it is a treasure!

Thank you Susan Marie for taking the treasures and giving them Love and a Home to call their own, HUGS!


----------



## gold4me

Oh What a handsome boy. You can tell how much he was loved and is still loved. Here are my Bridge kids. Emmy, Beau Pete (in the chair) and Jake (small picture) I miss them all


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

SM thank you so much for posting the pictures of these sweet, beautiful girls, they truly belong to this thread. 
*They were here. They existed. And you cared enough about them in this world to take their pictures and give them your love when they needed it the most. God bless you.*
As for people who abandoned them in their time of need, I do not want to poison my heart thinking of them, as it is already full of sadness, I know karma will take care of them.

Martha thank you for adding the pictures of your beautiful and loved ones to this thread. I know they will be missed forever and ever like my Buddy is.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all for sharing about your golden boys and girls. They will not be forgotten. They were here. They lived. They went back to Heaven knowing love, their mission as God's love ambassadors complete.

Bittersweet tears on my cheeks. I don't know how people can throw away beautiful boys and girls like that. We've had several of our own people threw away. It is a blessing to watch them become aware of the fact that, as you say, "I was here and I was loved". If you don't mind, I'd like to share about our Bridge boys.
*
Buddy* - He wandered into our lives in the early 90's - eyes swollen shut, pulling a chain with a stake on the end, finally having made his escape from a horrible life. His teeth were half ground down from chewing on the chain in an attempt to escape from whoever left him in that horrible state. He finally pulled the stake out of the ground. It must have hurt. His face and top of his head were so infected it was difficult to tell what kind of dog he was. 

Buddy was with us for over 9 years, the first therapy dog in Nashville ... working with pediatric trauma patients where he's spend all day playing and taking naps. He also helped me to heal after a horrific crash that left my best friend dead and me in a dark place after a drunk driver plowed into us doing 75 mph. He was your super sweet, gentle, friendly golden to everyone he met.

He always offered a paw when he met someone:










Buddy was what I call a "Master Ballman". ALWAYS up for fun and games .. especially if it involved swimming or ball playing:










Then came:

*Trevor *- Very sickly with coat like straw when we adopted him. Not a lot of muscle mass. After weeks of endless tests Trevor was diagnosed with leukemia. Our vet provided wonderful palliative care and we spoiled him to the Nth degree. His coat got shiny, his tail got waggily, and he passed away 7 months after we adopted him, on his own, a very happy and loved boy. 

This is the last picture of him. Daisy found him behind a shed in our yard, where he'd gone to die alone, and coaxed him out and into the house. I stayed up with him all night, telling him what a wonderful boy he was as his tail swished. Trevor was in no pain and died in my arms. What a sweetheart of a boy. He was so skittish and scared when we adopted him at about age 12 or 13, but he turned around in every respect and was a shiny, happy boy the day he died:










Trevor cooling off in the lake:










*Henry* - What a sweet boy. He lived with us for 7 months following his adoption after Trevor went to the Bridge. He was never in any pain. We helped him to the bridge the day after he threw up and a huge hemangio tumor was discovered by Dr. Root behind his heart. The day we took him to Dr. Root's (where he ended up being helped to the Bridge because the mass was in danger of bursting any second), Henry walked into Dr. Root's office and came out with two tennis balls in his mouth. He had fun at our house and knew he was loved.











Most of you know about Andy, who we just lost March 29th. Still hard to believe he's gone. Oh, what a perfect boy. Someone dumped him at a small kill shelter nearly starving to death. Needless to say, he had over 10 years of love, food, and fun with us, as well as going through his final year and four months as a lymphoma/chemo patient. There is a huge void in our house.

Andy was an incredible gift in our lives. Here he is mooching love from my brother-in-law one Christmas a couple years after we adopted him. Andy lived to love:











Our next golden boy or girl will be a rescue, for sure. It's amazing watching the transformation a little kindness, fun, and food will bring about


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, thank you so very much for sharing your beautiful memories, bless you for helping these wonderful dogs. I just know there will plenty more that will be truly blessed to be part of your family, and to experience what it is like to be loved and cared for.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, you have such a big heart! All those golden boys' lives were better because of you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, you and Jane made a lot of fur babies happy, that is something to be proud of.


----------



## dborgers

They've helped me far more than I could help them.  The joy, the laughter, the sunshine they bring into the home of anyone who adopts rescues. It's a win/win all the way. Fostering is another thing that's been rewarding, especially after losing a beloved golden.

We can't turn back time. In my experience, focusing that love towards helping another golden who needs it helped me tremendously in filling a void. Goldens fill a home with happiness. Losing a golden leaves a big void. Helping another golden is what the previous ones would have wanted me to do


----------



## gold4me

Wow, what wonderful stories. You brought so much joy to your goldens as I know they brought joy to you.


----------



## dborgers

Susan Marie (Claire's Friend),

I LOVED the pictures and stories of all the beautiful goldens you've helped. 

You have a heart of gold!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Danny thank you so much for sharing your boys and their stories with us. I hope what you did and do bring you peace and at the end of the day you should be very proud of yourself, your day was not wasted, you did make difference to the world. You and your lovely Jane.
As one who is posting very often at Bridge section I know it is not very easy to post here and say something to help. It is not like picture section or happy puppy threads where it's so easy to post and feel positive energy coming back to you.
Bridge threads make you so many times to take deep breath first, wipe the tears and then try to type something that you hope will take off some pain from someone who is hurting so badly and grieving for the lost loved one. They say even just crying with someone helps them feel better, you share the feelings, words are not needed.


----------



## dborgers

V,

Thanks for the thread. You know, it's great to have all these boys and girls being remembered - as you've said "I was here. I existed".

SM (Claire's Friend), what beautiful pictures of the beautiful gifts of love you've given so many. I get a real kick out of all the getups you put your goldens in. Jane and I laughed and laughed at the "Dorothy" getup you posted some time ago, complete with ruby slippers. Just precious!!

All of you who've taken in these beautiful boys and girls have made the world a better place. Rather than weeping at the sadness of their passing, I rejoice at their having lived and having been loved. That is truly a gift to the world


----------



## PrincessDi

Danny, thanks so much for sharing the beautiful pictures of Buddy, Trevor, Henry and of course sweet Andy! Thanks so much for rescuing them and showing them the love and care that they deserved to have and for being with them as they left this earth for the bridge!! 

Our very first golden, Golda was a rescue. My husband found him at the Orange County animal shelter in CA. The county had went bankrupt and instead of medicating, they were Euthanizing. He had been found wondering the streets with a worn out collar and no tags. When Steve found him he was all the way on the end of a row, that had empty cages. He had kennel cough and was to be euthanized the next day. 

Golda was scared and cowered easily. It was obvious that he had been used to being hit. I have no idea how anyone could have mistreated him. He was such a treasure! We were blessed to have him in our lives for 12 years. He helped us raise Max and then 2 years later Di. Puppy hood was pretty easy for us, Golda basically taught them to go to the door when they had to do their business. He also would mouth them if they started to do anything they weren't supposed to. They never chewed anything as puppies. It was so hard to loose Golda!


----------



## dborgers

And Golda lived a happy life after that thanks to you. I didn't know his story. Thank you for sharing it. What a sad beginning but a happy ending. And now you have two more boys living the life. Just wonderful


----------



## PrincessDi

Thanks Danny! And I pray that my two boys will not appear in the section for many, many, many years to come.


----------



## Hector

Hi! I was there too, and I existed, and I was loved and I loved everyone very much. Here are some pictures of me when I lived. I know I am still loved every day and I know I will never be forgotten.


----------



## dborgers

What an absolutely beautiful boy. I remember when you lost him. Hector will be remembered 


Hector said:


> Hi! I was there too, and I existed, and I was loved and I loved everyone very much. Here are some pictures of me when I lived. I know I am still loved every day and I know I will never be forgotten.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Great pictures. We have been blessed with so many pictures of our prior dogs. My husband does photography as a passion so we have hundreds of pictures. It is a blessing. We are starting out that way with Tayla also. I don't think you can ever have too many pictures.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Deardra and Tucker existed and will continue to until I pass. Both rescue/adopted, the lights of my life and enriching it to no end.. Deardra my heart and soul girl, Tucker my perfect dog. Their stories are throughout the forum which I hope doesn't sound too crass of me, but I can only rehash their stories so many times. Neither would be choosing which pictures of them to post.

To SM, Danny and all those that rescued, I think our pups would have said this to their previous owners. They somehow flew into our lives and how profoundly all of us were for the better of it.






We did what they (previous owners) thought couldn't be done. What a ride it has been.






We might be westbound and down to a place near you someday  Fiona can be my Sally Fields :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenCamper said:


> To SM, Danny and all those that rescued, I think our pups would have said this to their previous owners. They somehow flew into our lives and how profoundly all of us were for the better of it.


 
I couldn't agree with you more, my life has and is so much better because of my two Rescued Goldens. I have learned so many life lessons from them, the true meaning of joy, and living life to it's fullest.


----------



## KathyL

I just saw this post for the first time and was so moved by all the stories and photos. It's 6 months since Harley went to the Bridge and a day doesn't go by that I don't think of him. I miss my little garden helper. I will try to attach a photo of him.


----------



## *Laura*

This thread has touched me so much too.....has moved me to tears. It warms my heart to think of all the sweet puppies who, despite sometimes horrible circumstances, were able to live their final years with love, peace, warmth and kindness by so many wonderful people here


----------



## Ylan's Mom

*Ylan's first snow*

After living in the Caribbean for 12 years, Ylan got to see snow... she liked it!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Ylan....The Queen of the house!


----------



## DanaRuns

*Charlie was here*

I've never been able to bring myself to come into the Rainbow Bridge section until today. I like this thread. I want to say that Charlie was here. He was my heart dog, who I lost on 9/30/12, at 12 years old.

Charlie was the opposite of Ylan. Charlie experienced snow as a young puppy . . . 










. . . and then moved to the Caribbean . . .




























. . . and then moved to California, where he got old . . .



















. . . but had a great life until the day he died. Here he is just a few days before he left us. He's the one _running_ toward the camera in this one, a week before he died.










Here he is getting diagnosed with cancer.










...And here he is after being diagnosed with cancer, getting lots of petting.










...And watching my partner make PB&J sammiches.










...And eating apple sauce the day before we lost him.










But this is how I will always remember him.










Charlie was a champion show dog (Ch. Seabreeze's Mystic Fourrest), but I don't have a single picture of him in shows. That doesn't matter. What matters are the memories in these photos.

Charlie was here. Oh, was he ever here.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

DanaRuns.... I am glad you posted these photos on this forum. They are wonderful, the story is wonderful and your boy was a dream. Thank you for sharing and reasuring the joy brought by the sweet memories of our furry angels. I love my Ylan still, I love her so much...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy to see you posting and sharing pictures of your beautiful ones. Thank you all for helping us remembering them.

I had some issues with posting on forum last night, something happened that I wanted to share with you. 

Last night I took Charlie for a walk, later than usual, at 9:18pm. I know exact time we left the house, had my cell phone with me. In my part of the world, flat as a pancake, at this time of the year at 9 pm you can still see sun on horizon. We were walking for maybe 5 minutes and something just made me lift my head and look at the sky. On the east side, where we were heading to, there were some clouds and the most beautiful rainbow in between. I told Charlie to sit and he did. It was such a glorious moment, my first thought was this thread, I could hear the song *I will remember you* Will you remember me? playing in my head and "see" my Buddy, Copper, Kelly, Ginny, Ralph & Holly, Snobear & Smooch, Di, Golda & Max, Patrice's Buddy, Buddysmyheart's Buddy, Selka, Casey, Jake & Lillie, Claire, Poppy, Fiona, Maggie, Abby, Joy, Morgan & Erin, Tia, Emmikins, BoBo, Pete & Jake, Danny's Buddy, Trevor, Henry, sweet Andy, Fozzie, Toby, Hector, Deardra and Tucker, Harley... all these mentioned in this thread last couple days and many others I met on this forum, smiling and wagging their tails, happy that we remember them and they are not forgotten. I cant explained in words how I felt, had tears and smile at the same time, and whispered in Charlie's ear, look Charlie they are happy there, they still remember us like we remember them. At that time a lady jogging past by us and said "Hello buddy" to Charlie. 

It was the best walk Charlie and I ever had.


----------



## PrincessDi

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so happy to see you posting and sharing pictures of your beautiful ones. Thank you all for helping us remembering them.
> 
> I had some issues with posting on forum last night, something happened that I wanted to share with you.
> 
> Last night I took Charlie for a walk, later than usual, at 9:18pm. I know exact time we left the house, had my cell phone with me. In my part of the world, flat as a pancake, at this time of the year at 9 pm you can still see sun on horizon. We were walking for maybe 5 minutes and something just made me lift my head and look at the sky. On the east side, where we were heading to, there were some clouds and the most beautiful rainbow in between. I told Charlie to sit and he did. It was such a glorious moment, my first thought was this thread, I could hear the song *I will remember you* Will you remember me? playing in my head and "see" my Buddy, Copper, Kelly, Ginny, Ralph & Holly, Snobear & Smooch, Di, Golda & Max, Patrice's Buddy, Buddysmyheart's Buddy, Selka, Casey, Jake & Lillie, Claire, Poppy, Fiona, Maggie, Abby, Joy, Morgan & Erin, Tia, Emmikins, BoBo, Pete & Jake, Danny's Buddy, Trevor, Henry, sweet Andy, Fozzie, Toby, Hector, Deardra and Tucker, Harley... all these mentioned in this thread last couple days and many others I met on this forum, smiling and wagging their tails, happy that we remember them and they are not forgotten. I cant explained in words how I felt, had tears and smile at the same time, and whispered in Charlie's ear, look Charlie they are happy there, they still remember us like we remember them. At that time a lady jogging past by us and said "Hello buddy" to Charlie.
> 
> It was the best walk Charlie and I ever had.


V, I have CHILLS and tears in reading your post! Somehow, I can just picture this glorious sight!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, thanks V! I have chills too! Thanks for mentioning my boy Fozzie! It will be 11 months on Friday..I know they're all having a grand old time at the Bridge!


----------



## Makomom

My husband and I were walking Max and Mako last night when I looke up and there was a beautiful rainbow too!! I instantly thought my Baloo had sent it to me....I think of him every day. Baloo my heart dog....I love and miss him so very much. I know he found Bucky and they are waiting together for us to meet up again.


----------



## Mac'sdad

I am completely crushed and a limp dishrag, this thread is just "WOW" ...I have 2 goldens at the bridge and I now have Mac  !!!! I can't see my cellphone right now to post their pics because of the tears !


----------



## dborgers

I'm looking forward to meeting all these wonderful goldens one day. What beautiful souls


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting all these wonderful goldens one day. What beautiful souls


I'm going with you Danny..... maybe your friend can fly us there !!!!


----------



## dborgers

mac'sdad said:


> I'm going with you Danny..... maybe your friend can fly us there !!!!


No plane required


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Can imagine the joy of all them sweet golden spirits at the bridge. Love you Ylan!!!, See you later....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I love this thread! Keep them coming!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

*Gallagher(1990-2002)*

I know that I have mentioned our first golden, Gallagher, a few times, but I have never shared any pictures. He was my hubby's heartdog. He was the sweetest creature on the face of the earth--he loved everyone and everything. Gallagher died of what we assume was hemangiosarcoma. He had a splenic tumor that had ruptured, and never came out of surgery. Here he is:


----------



## DanaRuns

You can tell how sweet Gallagher was just by looking at him. :--heart:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for sharing your Gallagher boy with us.


So many beautiful dogs in this thread, big thanks to their people who cared enough to post their pictures here.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Thank you for sharing these pictures. Gallagher was gorgeous! so much personality... I got a kick of the picture sitting on the chair.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

This is Ylan...thinking she is being discreet, I LOVE it when she did that, which was almost every time we were at the table.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ylan's Mom said:


> Thank you for sharing these pictures. Gallagher was gorgeous! so much personality... I got a kick of the picture sitting on the chair.


Thank you for the compliments! Like most goldens, he thought he was a lap dog! We had actually won a pet portrait sitting at an auction- we have a whole bunch of pictures of him in that chair.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ylan's Mom said:


> This is Ylan...thinking she is being discreet, I LOVE it when she did that, which was almost every time we were at the table.


Ylan was gorgeous-love the sugar face! But how could you resist, even though she was trying to be discreet-what a sweet face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Liberty Louise loved opening presents. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Artnlibsmom said:


> Liberty Louise loved opening presents.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My Fozzie was the same way! It was hilarious-his beagle cousin actually showed him how to do it. What a pretty girl Liberty was.


----------



## Karen519

*More of my Golden Girl, Smooch*

More pics of my Heart Dog, my Golden Girl, Smooch!

The last picture is of our Snobear, with his buddy, Smooch. We lost
Snobear on March 27, 2010.

The rest are pictures of our current Samoyed, Tonka, with Smooch.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love all the pictures on this thread!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

fozziesmom said:


> Ylan was gorgeous-love the sugar face! But how could you resist, even though she was trying to be discreet-what a sweet face!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thanks!, I did not resist! She would always get her way with a little treat and lots of loving!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Karen519 said:


> More pics of my Heart Dog, my Golden Girl, Smooch!
> The last picture is of our Snobear, with his buddy, Smooch. We lost
> Snobear on March 27, 2010.
> The rest are pictures of our current Samoyed, Tonka, with Smooch.


I love how they are both checking out the scenery from the porch! Ylan used to do that too! Keep me up to date with all current events!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Artnlibsmom said:


> Liberty Louise loved opening presents.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sweet and silky Liberty Louise! I am sure she got to open lots of presents!!!


----------



## olliversmom

I am crying my eyes out reading this thread and seeing all these angels. My dear homer is in wonderful company. Love each beautiful golden face. Xxoo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hector

fozziesmom said:


> I know that I have mentioned our first golden, Gallagher, a few times, but I have never shared any pictures. He was my hubby's heartdog. He was the sweetest creature on the face of the earth--he loved everyone and everything. Gallagher died of what we assume was hemangiosarcoma. He had a splenic tumor that had ruptured, and never came out of surgery. Here he is:


He was a gorgeous boy. A wonderful dog. I hope he is strong and happy where he is.


----------



## Hector

Karen519 said:


> More pics of my Heart Dog, my Golden Girl, Smooch!
> 
> The last picture is of our Snobear, with his buddy, Smooch. We lost
> Snobear on March 27, 2010.
> 
> The rest are pictures of our current Samoyed, Tonka, with Smooch.


Such a wonderful dog!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Artnlibsmom said:


> Liberty Louise loved opening presents


Deardra loved that too, her last Christmas with me in '99, a Polaroid photo.










And Tucker my silly boy loved it even more. I was wrapping presents in my workshop and left the room for a bit, came back to find this. It was a joke gift for my dad, a cheap car washing sponge. Tucker loved that thing so much I got a few more just for him.










So many other present photos but these were handy and already on Photobucket. I did not post any photos in my previous post but you gave me some direction so thanks. Choosing one or two out of so many adventures with my kids I was stumped..


----------



## nolefan

Oh wow, this is such a reminder that no matter how much missing them hurts, it is worth every minute to have had that love in our lives. I feel so sorry for people who don't open themselves up to their dogs or even have an interest in them.

Here is my Baxter Boy...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

nolefan said:


> Oh wow, this is such a reminder that no matter how much missing them hurts, it is worth every minute to have had that love in our lives. I feel so sorry for people who don't open themselves up to their dogs or even have an interest in them.
> 
> Here is my Baxter Boy...


What a handsome boy Baxter was!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

GoldenCamper said:


> Deardra loved that too, her last Christmas with me in '99, a Polaroid photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tucker my silly boy loved it even more. I was wrapping presents in my workshop and left the room for a bit, came back to find this. It was a joke gift for my dad, a cheap car washing sponge. Tucker loved that thing so much I got a few more just for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many other present photos but these were handy and already on Photobucket. I did not post any photos in my previous post but you gave me some direction so thanks. Choosing one or two out of so many adventures with my kids I was stumped..


I love the bottom picture--wrapping paper everywhere! So typical of our golden babies!! Deardra looks like she was a wonderful soul...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My Buddy loved opening presents too, but not just his. Our Christmas tree had to be with no presents under it and we put up a good fight every year to keep decorations on the tree.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddy's mom forever said:


> My Buddy loved opening presents too, but not just his. Our Christmas tree had to be with no presents under it and we put up a good fight every year to keep decorations on the tree.
> 
> View attachment 209922
> 
> 
> View attachment 209930
> 
> 
> View attachment 209938
> 
> 
> View attachment 209946


Aww, what a cutie-pie Buddy was! He just wanted to help...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me

My handsome boy who I miss with every fiber of my body, heart and soul.
Gambler


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just saw this on Facebook today, so appropriate and a very good reminder to us all.


----------



## swishywagga

Martha, that is a beautiful photo of Gambler, you are always in my thoughts. It's so hard, I'm right there with you, hugs x


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Just saw this on Facebook today, so appropriate and a very good reminder to us all.


Thank you for posting that. It's absolutely lovely, I miss my boy so much....


----------



## Rundlemtn

Just read through this page in its entirety and cried with you. With any luck it will be a long time before I post to this page, but, I just wanted to say how wonderful it is to see over and over again on this forum the love of these goldens, and the amazing homes, lives and love you give them.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

*Natasha*

Did I really call you speedbump when you were under my desk and you prevented my chair from rolling anywhere? And now I miss you being underfoot when I work at my desk. I miss everything about you. You brought laughter into our lives every day with the fearless and enthusiastic way you lived your life.


----------



## Finn's Fan

The first Christmas without your precious face so excited about new toys and homemade peanut butter treats. I miss you, gentle Finn. and I so hope you are playing with the whole pack of beloved pups, especially Cody.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Did I really call you speedbump when you were under my desk and you prevented my chair from rolling anywhere? And now I miss you being underfoot when I work at my desk. I miss everything about you. You brought laughter into our lives every day with the fearless and enthusiastic way you lived your life.


It is the quote in your signature what inspired me 4 years ago around this time to start this thread. Like your girl my Buddy was always next to me when I was home and if I would leave who would lay down long the front door so he can't miss out on me coming home.



Finn's Fan said:


> The first Christmas without your precious face so excited about new toys and homemade peanut butter treats. I miss you, gentle Finn. and I so hope you are playing with the whole pack of beloved pups, especially Cody.


The first ones are the hardest, hugs. 5th Christmas without my Buddy and I still miss him like crazy.


----------



## wrash

*Goodbye Alex, but I'll see you again*

We lost Alex, officially Foreverafter's Remington Alexander, on Thursday. It's taken me this long to finally come here and say something. Sadly, his litter seems to have a problem with tumors at eight and a half years. His littermate had the same problem, but they caught it in time. Alex was by far the most intelligent dog I've ever met. I have no idea what I'm going to do now. His breeder has vanished. The breeder of our last golden has gone as well. 

Meanwhile, here's what I said about Alex on Facebook, along with comments from his many fans:

https://www.facebook.com/wayne.rash...ent_id=10154357652782388&notif_t=feed_comment

Sometime, eventually, I need to find another breeder of goldens, but perhaps one without a history of dogs with health problems. 

Suggestions in the DC area are welcome. 

Meanwhile, I have to find a way to stop the tears.

Wayne Rash


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My dear friend Wayne I am so, so sorry for your loss of Alex. He was such a special friend and beautiful soul. Your post on Facebook brought tears to my eyes and brought back memories of my own loss 4 years and 7 months ago today. There are so many of us here who understand your heartbreak as our hearts were once broken too. Those eyes, those beautiful goldens eyes can talk the talk and read what’s on your mind and in your heart. 

Hope Alex is running free of pain with his new golden friends at The Bridge. We will join them one day I know they will be waiting for us. 

Until then you are welcome to be with us, people like you, joined in the Club of Broken Hearts …http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...en-hearts.html (Rainbow Bridge Section – Club of Broken Hearts)


----------



## Mel

Dear Wayne,

Such beautiful words you wrote on your facebook. It couldn´t have been easy to put it into words. I congratulate you for your strength. Alex must be very proud of you looking over at the bridge. I hope I can be strong like you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wrash, I am so very sorry for your loss of Alex. 

Godspeed beautiful boy


----------



## swishywagga

wrash said:


> We lost Alex, officially Foreverafter's Remington Alexander, on Thursday. It's taken me this long to finally come here and say something. Sadly, his litter seems to have a problem with tumors at eight and a half years. His littermate had the same problem, but they caught it in time. Alex was by far the most intelligent dog I've ever met. I have no idea what I'm going to do now. His breeder has vanished. The breeder of our last golden has gone as well.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's what I said about Alex on Facebook, along with comments from his many fans:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wayne.rash...ent_id=10154357652782388&notif_t=feed_comment
> 
> Sometime, eventually, I need to find another breeder of goldens, but perhaps one without a history of dogs with health problems.
> 
> Suggestions in the DC area are welcome.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have to find a way to stop the tears.
> 
> Wayne Rash


I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## gold4me

Dear Gambler,
I don' know where to start to tell you how much you are missed. Everyday is hard because of the many special things you and I shared. The early morning snuggles with your beautiful head in my lap. The long walks with you and your golden sister, playing ball in the park and watching the pure joy on your face as you bring the ball back. Some days I just can't get past the why did this happen but then I think about how you are now happy and healthy and running free with all your Rainbow Bridge friends. I miss you so. Christmas will not be easy this year because it is the first one without you. You will always be in my heart and the love I have for you continues to grow. You are my angel now.


----------



## tessmk

Honestly, I am an absolute mess right now; crying a river of tears while reading all of these posts and seeing pictures of your beautiful babies. My heart aches for all of you. The heart wrenching pain of the loss of our Dakota never seems to escape me and oddly, I hope it never does. 

I still feel you near me, but it pains me not to be able to touch you, kiss you...even smell you. I miss seeing that little freckle you had on your lip; even that crooked bottom tooth that caused us to nickname you snaggletooth. I hope you hear me talk to you every night, asking if you're happy and if you can see me and feel how much I love you and miss you so much that it hurts. I hope you understand that we had to let you go, to keep you from pain and suffering. It was only because we love you so much. All I wish for is for you be happy, healthy, carefree and pain free. That was always my biggest concern when you were here and I hate that I'm not there to make sure you are living the life you deserve, but my heart is telling me you are, because I feel at peace.

My "forever, best girl", Dakota...I feel empty without you...still. Thank you for all the beauty and happiness you brought into our lives. You still make me laugh and smile when I see your pictures or watch your videos. Memories of you are bittersweet, but I am ever-so-grateful to have them. 

Stay Gold baby girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

No, this is not goodbye...





"I'll See You Again"

Always you will be part of me
And I will forever feel your strength
When I need it most
You're gone now, gone but not forgotten
I can't say this to your face
But I know you hear

I'll see you again
You never really left
I feel you walk beside me
I know I'll see you again

When I'm lost, I'm missing you like crazy
And I tell myself I'm so blessed
To have had you in my life, my life

When I had the time to tell you
I never thought I'd live to see the day
When the words I should have said
Would come to haunt me
In my darkest hour I tell myself
I'll see you again

I will see you again
I'll see you again
I miss you like crazy
You're gone but not forgotten
I'll never forget you
Someday I'll see you again
I feel you walk beside me
Never leave you, yeah
Gone but not forgotten
I feel you by my side
No this is not goodbye​


----------



## gold4me

Good bye is not in my vocabulary. Until I see you again is what I try to think about every day.


----------



## wrash

A few days after we lost Alex, I spent some time talking to his vet about things to do the next time. She suggested that I take some time to talk to the breeders about their goals and their practices. So I spent a lot of time interviewing breeders. I found that most simply sell their puppies as quickly as they can so they can move on to the next round. But after some searching, and a lot of interviews, I found one breeder here in Virginia who goes above and beyond. Her name is Denise Morris, and she runs Manor House Goldens in Scottsville, Virginia (near the famed Walton's Mountain). She tracks the health of her pups so that she can keep from breeding bad characteristics into her lines. Soon, one of her pups will be joining us to pick up the tasks that Alex left for him.


----------



## gold4me

Congratulations.


----------



## KKaren

I was here, I existed, and I was loved and am still loved. I have your bangles _Merry boobers_ and I think of you all the time. 

Here's my song for you sweet girl.


----------

